

A Simple Intro to Web with Flask and Python - merqurio
http://slidedeck.io/merqurio/flask-on-appengine

======
FireBeyond
This is actually a decent slide presentation... once you realize the
navigation is two dimensional.

Arrow Down until you hit a stop. Then Arrow Right once, and continue Arrow
Down.

Not the most intuitive.

~~~
merqurio
I know, sorry I forgot to add the arrows. You can press ESC too to see all the
slides !

